# Ford 3000 regulator



## tt500 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi i have a uk 1972 made ford 3000 , i need a new regulator , can anyone tell me if its a 11 or 22amp , no info on the old one 

from windy Lincolnshire UK


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

The regulator for your tractor is P/N DONN10505A (12V, *22Amp*).

The replacement regulator for the above is P/N 82847719.

You can check this out: 
- Click on Messick's at the top of this page.
- Click on Parts Diagrams. 
- Click on New Holland.
- Enter 3000 for your model number.
- Click on Ford 3000 3 Cyl 1/65 - 12/74. 
- Click on electrical system. 
- Click on left hand side of engine.
- See item No. 40 (regulator)

Does your tractor have an alternator or a generator?? An alternator has a 35 amp regulator. See Messick's above.


----------



## tt500 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for that , got the new regulator , now the next small problem !!

the old regulator was non standard, the new one is genuine replacment , does any one have a wiring diagram for this part ??

many thanks


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Try a Yahoo search for "ford 3000 tractor wiring diagram".


----------



## tt500 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for that , Brilliant , had been trying Google with no luck , Im also looking for picture / detailed drawing of the back / connections of the instrument panel if anyone has one ??

no luck with Yahoo or google , all help appreciated 

thanks


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Just a short note to ENSURE that you found the wiring diagram for a 12V negative ground system. I could not upload the wiring diagram. Wrong format....


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The regulator is of the type Lucas RB340, info on pages 17-26 here:
http://mgaguru.com/mgtech/books/pdf/Lucas_Generator_and_Control_Box_Tests.pdf

Wiring diagram here, it is the upper diagram for your tractor ("B" prefix to serial number means UK made):
http://www.fordsontractorpages.nl/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2963

Picture and description of connections on back of cluster (a 4000, same for 3000):
http://www.fordsontractorpages.nl/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?p=13318

Link to the picture above in a more pleasant size:
http://www.fotothing.com/photos/193/1932d2d1324bc011e9a82c8f8d2f9ce1_3c4.jpg

The upper holes are for panel light bulbs and the lower two are for warning light bulbs. Hold the "empty" cluster to a light and you see a flash for the generator warning light and an oil can for the engine oil pressure warning light.

While you have everything apart, make sure you have good electrical connection between the voltage stabilizer housing and the cluster housing. It is essential with a good ground to make the gauges work properly.


----------

